# Saving a '66 *Parts q's"



## BForbes (Sep 11, 2011)

I started peeling the bondo laden skin back from my '66, and realized that when the PO cut the fenders to make his Donk wheels fit, he hacked out some of the inner fenders too. Do any of the replacements fit well, or is it going to be like the overseas made hoods, where you need to mod them a bit to get them to fit properly?

The hunt for parts is on...

My intro with pics HERE


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

front aftermarket wheelwells generally fit well.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i wouldnt expect them to fit any better than any other aftermarket part but they are awfully inconspicuous.


----------

